# Grilled Pork Loin to Smoking it - Tweaks



## mattsmith379 (Jul 23, 2015)

Hi all - I'm new to smoking and I am currently using Weber 22" kettle.  In the past I have made a pork loin using the below rub and technique on a gas grill and it has turned out good, but was wanting to try smoking it.  I've been using Hickory or Pecan wood recently.  About how long lb/hour should I expect for a pork loin at about 250 degrees?  Thanks for your help.

On Gas Grill

Sear on each side for 10 minutes a side at approx. 400 degrees. Then place on indirect heat for approx 40 more minutes until internal temp reaches 160 degrees.

Rub

1t olive oil

2t sugar

2t paprika

1 1/2 t onion salt

1 1/2 t garlic salt

1t black pepper

1/2 t chili powder

1/2 t cumin

1/2 t ground coriander


----------



## noboundaries (Jul 24, 2015)

At 250F you're looking at about 3 hours, give or take a little, to an IT of 160F.  I go to 145F myself.


----------



## mattsmith379 (Jul 25, 2015)

I just started my smoke. I decided not to sear at first and just see what happens. These loins are huge. Much bigger than I normally cook. Hopefully they turn out ok. I'm cooking these for a party tomorrow. I'm going to reheat them tomorrow for a little bit in the morning. Should I take them to 145 degrees today and warm in the oven for a little tomorrow? How long and what oven temp?













image.jpg



__ mattsmith379
__ Jul 25, 2015


















image.jpg



__ mattsmith379
__ Jul 25, 2015


----------



## crys (Jul 25, 2015)

Seriouseats has several articles about the reverse sear, which is slow cooking until about 10 F to 15 F before your final temp and then increasing the temp.  I do everything this way now and cannot be more pleased with the results.  Typically I smoke at around 200-225F until I reach 10 to 15 F before my final cook temp and then turn up the temp to 325 F or higher to add the sear/bark.  In a charcoal grill I'd either open all the vents or actually add charcoal from a chimney.  I've always gotten very good results this way.  As for your question for pork I'd take them to 140 F to 150 F and always go by meat temp and not time.


----------



## mattsmith379 (Jul 27, 2015)

Crys said:


> Seriouseats has several articles about the reverse sear, which is slow cooking until about 10 F to 15 F before your final temp and then increasing the temp.  I do everything this way now and cannot be more pleased with the results.  Typically I smoke at around 200-225F until I reach 10 to 15 F before my final cook temp and then turn up the temp to 325 F or higher to add the sear/bark.  In a charcoal grill I'd either open all the vents or actually add charcoal from a chimney.  I've always gotten very good results this way.  As for your question for pork I'd take them to 140 F to 150 F and always go by meat temp and not time.


Thanks for the advice.  I ended up smoking it for about 6.5 hours although I probably left it on about 1 hour too long.  Heated it up in the oven the next day for 30 minutes at 350.  Everyone loved it especially my hog farmer uncle which was icing on the cake for me.


----------



## jcollins (Jul 27, 2015)

how different is a regular pork loin different other than size to a much smaller tenderloin? i have been seeing alot of these at the store...


----------



## chefc (Aug 1, 2015)

Tenderloin is inside of the rib cage think of filet mignon loin is the back loin outside the rib cage Tenderloin is much more flavorful and easier to over cook


----------



## chefc (Aug 1, 2015)

jcollins said:


> how different is a regular pork loin different other than size to a much smaller tenderloin? i have been seeing alot of these at the store...


----------

